# Can I save them?



## tori (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, I now have 2 guppies, 2 cherry barbs, 3 neon tetras and a black ghost knife fish (he lives happily with them and has done so for 7 mths) in my 80litre tank. (I know this may seem small for bg but he is only around 8cm long at present and I do plan on upgrading to a bigger tank when funds allow it so please dont jump down my throat lol)
My tank has been fine for around a 9 mths now, I got all fish around 8 mth ago however I recently noticed a guppy had swelled right up (male so not pregnant) I was advised to check water- all fine. I have done regular water changes (weekly) which didnt work. Was then advised to feed bloodworms, as it helps clear them out? Then to starve them a while, then add disease clear etc. I tried everything but lost the guppy a week later. I then noticed another guppy swell up and so far have now lost 3 guppies with them same 'swelling' then dying. 
I have now noticed one of my guppies is bleeding from his fin and tail and is swollen around the tummy. The others I never noticed bleeding with. Have done a water change. Tested water as immediately thought of ammonia/nitrate posioning but all fine. All other fish look well and healthy.
This also seems to be only affecting my guppies. Am I fighting a losing battle? bad stock of fish maybe? black ghost gone aggressive? (I have never noticed this though and it is only guppies)
ANY advice would be appreciated.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Swelling is retaining liquids or inflammation, most swelling is either dropsy aka pine cone disease and septicemia, since its bleeding it might be septicemia.


----------

